# My Blog News (Don't Hold Your Breath).....



## Wynteriii (Dec 31, 2013)

You probably never been to my blog but for those who tried to click the link on my signature, there is some news.

1. I'm switching to Blogger. I constantly using Google products.

2. I will be starting a different blog then my past one. I don't want to just place myself in a "genre-corner". I have multiple interests that this blog could explore. I also am switching church congregation, denominations, and theological positions. Might as well start fresh to go along with the changes.

Hopefully some of you will enjoy the new blog, it should be out by Feb. 2014.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2013)

Wynteriii said:


> I constantly using Google products.



The NSA thanks you for simplifying their job.


----------



## jandrusk (Dec 31, 2013)

What denomination are you going to?


----------



## Wynteriii (Dec 31, 2013)

jandrusk said:


> What denomination are you going to?


I'm switching from SBC to ARBCA. Actually the new church I'm attending is currently working on becoming an ARBCA member. 



Edward said:


> Wynteriii said:
> 
> 
> > I constantly using Google products.
> ...




I will expect their thank you note to arrive in due time. 



Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wynteriii (Jan 11, 2014)

*Blog is Up*

I haven't posted anything significant yet (will alert when I do), but it is up.


----------



## Wynteriii (Jan 11, 2014)

*Blog is Up*

I haven't posted anything significant yet (will alert when I do), but it is up. 

Wynter At Large


----------



## Wynteriii (Jan 21, 2014)

Blog Post Up

Wynter At Large: Background to The Gospel of Mark: Introduction


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 21, 2014)

Edward said:


> Wynteriii said:
> 
> 
> > I constantly using Google products.
> ...



Reminds me of the old Jeff Foxworthy bit about the portable safe. "Save thieves the hassle of having to gather up your valuable belongings, its the portable safe from Ronco."


----------

